# Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This seems like a pretty neat idea. Not sure if it new or not but I have never seen this particular one before. Solves the issues of multiple pedals for sure.










Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have two of them, they are great and 199$ at Steve's.

Voodoo Lab Power Pedal 2 [15284] : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

This is a great product that I would highly recommend! Worth every penny. It has been flawless for 3 years of gigging. It supplies clean, noise free power and with custom cables, you can supply 2 pedals with 9v from one outlet.


----------



## bazgrol0413 (Mar 15, 2010)

bang for the buck psu!


----------



## Tanqueray (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a new T-Rex unit that has selectable voltages 9V, 12V or 18V DC and 12V AC. Looks good 
FuelTank Chameleon - T-Rex effects Products


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...any idea where i can find one of these in toronto?

twelfth fret, perhaps?





Tanqueray said:


> There is a new T-Rex unit that has selectable voltages 9V, 12V or 18V DC and 12V AC. Looks good
> FuelTank Chameleon - T-Rex effects Products


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

They are everywhere, I bought mine online at Steve's. L&M's probably have them too.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zurn said:


> They are everywhere, I bought mine online at Steve's. L&M's probably have them too.



...can i ask how much i should expect to pay?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Like I said earlier in this post, 199$ + tx

I ordered mine online at Steve's, it's free shipping above 200$ so just add a pack of strings or something 

Here's the link

Voodoo Lab Power Pedal 2 [15284] : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...thanks, mate. i was actually referring to the fuel tank chameleon, but either one should do the trick, i think.




zurn said:


> Like I said earlier in this post, 199$ + tx
> 
> I ordered mine online at Steve's, it's free shipping above 200$ so just add a pack of strings or something
> 
> ...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Like I said earlier in this post, 199$ + tx
> 
> I ordered mine online at Steve's, it's free shipping above 200$ so just add a pack of strings or something
> 
> ...


Good to know! L&M has them for $215 last I saw.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if this bitch will power my GNX3 as well? It is a 9v as well. If so, I am going to order one. They have them at zZounds for 169.00 and free shipping. That seems cheaper than anything listed so far.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got one used from a forum member, and I gotta say, it's freakin' awesome. It makes my pedalboard so much more portable. Set-up and tear-down is down to (un)plugging two instrument cables and one power cord. Awesome unit so far.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Just picked up the Pedal Power 2+ about a week ago, and absolutely love it. Got mine at Guitar Center in in Buffalo (or Tonawanda or wherever it is) cuz L&M and Steve's have been outta stock for some time. I've been having a blast now that I can run all my pedals at once. Top notch product.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats all the recommendations I need. I dont even have that many pedals right now but 3 is good enough for a power supply in my mind, especially when running bloody batteries. Plus, I plan on a adding a few more soon so its the right way to go. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just ordered one from Music123 as they are the only one that uses USPS. Musicians Friend and zZounds both use UPS at about $33.00 and Music123 was $16.00 shipping. I guess the free shipping is only to US addresses. But at least with USPS I know I wont get that customs call from UPS.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just ordered one from Music123 as they are the only one that uses USPS. Musicians Friend and zZounds both use UPS at about $33.00 and Music123 was $16.00 shipping. I guess the free shipping is only to US addresses. But at least with USPS I know I wont get that customs call from UPS.


Sigh. Keep your moolah in Canada, lads. Some of us trying to be competitive


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dunlop DC Brick is similar and a bit cheaper....I think (iirc) the drawback is that individual lines are not regulated.....but I run 2 big boards powered by 3 bricks and have no extraneous noise or other issues. Bonus, the brick is smaller than the PP2. They don't get hot or even warm. Been 100% reliable over a couple of years. Each one has [email protected] 9v (max total 375mA) and 3 @ 18v jacks (max total 625mA), and comes with all the connectors to fill all the holes. I forget but around $140 @ L&M. Dunlop - DC BRICK


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I wonder if this bitch will power my GNX3 as well? It is a 9v as well. If so, I am going to order one. They have them at zZounds for 169.00 and free shipping. That seems cheaper than anything listed so far.


You ned to check what the draw is for the GNX3 (amps). I think it's over 2 amps! That's a lot more than a standard adaptor puts out, I'm not sure how many amps the voodoo puts out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> Dunlop DC Brick is similar and a bit cheaper....I think (iirc) the drawback is that individual lines are not regulated.....but I run 2 big boards powered by 3 bricks and have no extraneous noise or other issues. Bonus, the brick is smaller than the PP2. They don't get hot or even warm. Been 100% reliable over a couple of years. Each one has [email protected] 9v (max total 375mA) and 3 @ 18v jacks (max total 625mA), and comes with all the connectors to fill all the holes. I forget but around $140 @ L&M. Dunlop - DC BRICK


Yeah, but the PP2+ is a bit more versatile. It does 12v for old Boss ACA pedals and can also output to either 18 or 24v, as well as being able to power a Line 6 modeler, none of which the Brick can do. For me, the 24v was necessary, so the PP2+ was a no-brainer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You ned to check what the draw is for the GNX3 (amps). I think it's over 2 amps! That's a lot more than a standard adaptor puts out, I'm not sure how many amps the voodoo puts out.


The unit showed up today so I will make sure it can power that GNX3 before blowing everything up.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm thrilled with mine. really cleaned up my board and got rid of a ton of noise.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i'm thrilled with mine. really cleaned up my board and got rid of a ton of noise.


How's your set-up and break-down time now??? I hated dealing with batteries and wall-wart and stuff. With the PP2, I can drop my pedalboard down, plug in and be ready to rock before my amp is even warmed up. Brilliant.


----------

